# PLAB



## pooja194

hii, im an UK citizen who is in her 3rd year studying Medicine in India. to cut a loong story short, my aim after graduating from India is to go back to London. for that i need to take the PLAB exam but just wanted to speak to someone who is in a similar situation so they can explain the procedure or how they're going about preparing for it. what the chances are for indian graduates to get a job in the UK and whats the likeliness in my situation as an UK citizen to return back and work in a London hospital smoothly! any advice, any help would be very well appreciated..! thank uu


----------



## oliver

The _PLAB_ test is relevant for international medical graduates.


----------



## kilroy4801

*PLAB Is the Door Step to Enter English Hospitals.*



pooja194 said:


> hii, im an UK citizen who is in her 3rd year studying Medicine in India. to cut a loong story short, my aim after graduating from India is to go back to London. for that i need to take the PLAB exam but just wanted to speak to someone who is in a similar situation so they can explain the procedure or how they're going about preparing for it. what the chances are for indian graduates to get a job in the UK and whats the likeliness in my situation as an UK citizen to return back and work in a London hospital smoothly! any advice, any help would be very well appreciated..! thank uu


although it is a very old post but if you are still there,i am also preparing for plab.
jobs after plab are ill say you will get surely.but depends on the field what they will give you.ill give you more information ,once i will get confirmation that you are reading this post.


----------



## energetic

Hey kilroy4801,
im a recent mbbs graduate from a med school jn pakistan and have started my house-job/internship/community service in a hospital over here. Im planning on taking PLAB but at the same time m pretty clueless on what and how to go about it. Most of my friends/colleagues are either opting for USMLE, AMC or local exams. So in short, theres hardly anyone i know of is if any help to me. Iv started my house job in Anaesthesia and reason being this deptt is comparatively easy to go about...just so that I can start preparing for PLAB.
so cut the long story short.... I want u or anyone over here planning on PLAB to kindly help me out ASAP. Also id like to know which one of these intl exams are better and hows and whys?!?
awaiting a quick response. Thanks


----------

